# Auftragsarbeiten: CAD- und Fräsarbeiten



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach Leuten die mir bei meinen Projekten zur Seite stehen. Hätte den Einen oder Anderen mit Zugang zu einer CNC Fräse. Allerdings werden diese mit 3D-CAD Modellen gefüttert. Gibt es jemanden, der mir solche Zeichnungen anfertigen kann? Gerne auch mit technischen Hintergrund wissen im Maschinenbau. 

Für Dreharbeiten gibt es ja besagten Thread schon. Hoffe auf reges Mitwirken.


----------



## Stefan_1988 (20. Juni 2012)

hätte alles am start.
aber nicht jedes cad funktioniert mit jeder cnc steuerung.
und man kann die cnc maschinen auch ohne 3d modell programmieren, macht nur fast keiner mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Juni 2012)

Da ich bei deinen Projekten gerne mitlese, würde ich dir auch meine NX7.5 Fähigkeiten anbieten. Ich habe allerdings nur die Studentenversion und weiß nicht, welches Dateiformat du für die CNC-Fräse benötigst.

gruß Tobias


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Juni 2012)

Ich brauche erstmal etwas "schlichtes". Eine Negativ Form für ein kleines Rohr. Dazu einen Laminierkern. Der ist aber Dreh arbeit. 
Sowas hier ( ersten beiden Bilder)

http://lcblog.lotz-carbon.de/index....ticle&id=70:faserfahrrad3&catid=40:basteleien

Ps: danke für die Hilfe. Freut mich wenn jemand meinen Schwachsinn liest.


----------



## trialkoxxer (21. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

kann mir denn von euch irgendjemand die gewindegröße eines schraubritzel`s sagen?!
das wäre ja klasse.


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mir zu 95% sicher, dass es ein zölliges BSA-Gewinde sein müsste, also: Gewinde 34,8 x 1,058 / 1,370" x 24 tpi


----------



## trialkoxxer (21. Oktober 2012)

"34,8 x 1,058"  danke dir!
diese steigung ist zu fertigen. dann sollte es ja klappen.


----------



## erwinosius (23. Oktober 2012)

kann dir auch so Teile in Autodesk zeichnen. Das Ausgabeformat musst du dann mit deinem Fräser festlegen. Und normal braucht man noch Software um das ganze in die Fräse zu übertragen.

Was willst denn für ein Rohr laminieren, bzw welche Abmaße müssen denn deine Form haben?

gruß
erwin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. November 2012)

Hola,

danke für deine Hilfe. Plane gerade eine Kleinigkeit für die Arbeit (Werkzeug). Bräuchte da allerdings etwas gefräst (Aluminium) bzw, einen Kostenvoranschlag. 

Vielleicht bietet sich jemand an, mir ein Bild hier einzustellen. Am Handy eine Quälerei. 
Oder kurz via Mail kurzschließen bezüglich Fräsen. 
[email protected]

Grüße,
Dominic


----------

